# Low-fat diet resources needed



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hello all. I need to make sure I am eating a low-fat diet to try and loose weight. I am incapacitated by M.E/CFS and I am unable to exercise - I just try and move about as much as I can. Some days this is just around the house, others around the garden. Whatever I do, I am 'exercising' to my maximum tolerance each day. Anyway - do you have some websites with info on low-fat nutrition? All the sites I've come across are fad diets, advertising or recipies. I just need some basic info on what to cut down on, and what is okay to eat. I know to cut down on obvious fats like butter, but what about cheese and yoghurt - are they okay? I only eat meat once a week or fortnight. My diet at the moment is basically wholemeal toast for brekkie, cheese or ham and salad sandwich for lunch, lots of vegetables for supper with either nuts and seeds, white fish, pasta (once a week) or red meat (once a week). I have to eat every 90 minutes for low blood sugar, so I eat oats, yoghurt, cornflakes or cereal bars inbetween meals so I don't get the shakes. I do sucumb to biscuits a lot and chocolate a bit but I know not to eat too many of them. My GP says to eat carbohydrates like potatoes and pasta, but not too often as they're high in calories. And not to eat too much bread.







Any tips or information, I'd be really grateful for.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.fatfree.com has some great recipes. i use a lot of them because they are easily made vegan.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Lindsay*. There is some good information there.


----------

